# Biceps long head for that peak you crave



## dgp (Dec 27, 2011)

*Jim Stoppani. Flex.  Sept 2009 v27 i7 p118(1).*
*Full Text:* COPYRIGHT 2009 Weider Publications 



No matter how big your arms are, there's nothing more impressive than a mountainous biceps peak. Regardless of your genetics, knowing how to train your bi's can make a difference. The biceps is composed of two heads--the short (inner) head and the long (outer) head. The long head makes up the biceps peak, so targeting the long head is critical--and when doing barbell curls, grip width makes all the difference. 

When you use the standard (shoulder-width) grip on barbell curls, the majority of the emphasis goes to the biceps short head. The wider you go beyond shoulder width, the emphasis is greater on the short head and less on the long head. Conversely, the narrower your grip is from shoulder width, the less emphasis is placed on the short head with increasing emphasis going to the long head. So, to ensure that you're adequately hitting the long head, and therefore helping to heighten the peak, be sure to include close-grip barbell curls (about hip width or closer) in your biceps training. 

* Alternative Close-grip cable curls 

*WHEN TO GET PEAKED*: Close-grip barbell curls make a great exercise with which to start your biceps workout. Also consider occasionally adding close-grip cable curls to the end of your biceps workouts to finish your biceps long heads, using high reps (15-20 per set) with drop sets. 

*FORM AND FUNCTION* The long head of the biceps originates on the back side of the scapula (shoulder blade). The short head of the biceps originates on the front side of the scapula. Both converge onto the same tendon, which attaches to the ulna and radius (forearm bones) to cause flexion of the elbow, such as occurs during barbell curls, as well as supination of the forearm (turning the forearm out), such as occurs during supinating dumbbell curls. 





PEAKED ARMS WORKOUT

EXERCISE SETS REPS

Close-grip barbell curls 4 8-12

Incline dumbbell curls 4 10-12

Dumbbell concentration curls 4 12-15


----------



## OnceWasFat (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

